# Rainy day crafts...



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

It's raining today!....that means l can stay indoors & make things!
Today l've made 4 pairs of Connemara marble earrings,and started some ''mindless'' crochet!...( a continuous granny square)


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Earrings are beautiful and I absolutely love the colors in the continuous granny square. I used to make the CGS when my children were little, don't think I ever saw anybody else do it til maybe 20 years ago. Yours is gorgeous.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

You have such a good eye for colours, beautiful!!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> It's raining today!....that means l can stay indoors & make things!
> Today l've made 4 pairs of Connemara marble earrings,and started some ''mindless'' crochet!...( a continuous granny square)


Oh how lovely! Wish I could spend a rainy day like yours!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Love your earrings.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Abcdef said:


> You have such a good eye for colours, beautiful!!


Oh, this really is a 'mindless' project!....it's variegated-colour wool, so l don't have to think about the colours! - can't take the credit for that!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Luv the earrings!!!!!...big granny square is wonderful :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Oh, this really is a 'mindless' project!....it's variegated-colour wool, so l don't have to think about the colours! - can't take the credit for that!


Your granny square makes me want to try crochet. My sister taught me when I was a youngster. Your work is perfectly!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful earrings do you sell them ?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely earings and the yarn is gorgeous!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Very pretty earrings and I just love the colors in the GS.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow the earrings are great as is the colors in the granny square. Aren't rainy days fun. I took a nap today I never do unless I'm sick. Should have finished some quilting Oh well there's always tomorrow. More rain in the days to come. I feel like a sponge. lol lol lol


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The earrings are so nice and the granny square is vibrant. Love them all.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

bethshangirl said:


> Oh, this really is a 'mindless' project!....it's variegated-colour wool, so l don't have to think about the colours! - can't take the credit for that!


It's not just the wool, it's the way the 4 photos are set out and the earrings positioned on the lovely Irish cottage paintings - did you paint those too??


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work as always.Love the crochet waistcoat in your Etsy shop.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Abcdef said:


> It's not just the wool, it's the way the 4 photos are set out and the earrings positioned on the lovely Irish cottage paintings - did you paint those too??


No , it was just in a book l was looking at, and l thought the earrings would look nice on it!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Love your granny square its wonderful how the colours have fallen into place love the earings as well you are very clever


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your work is very nice. love the colors in your afghan


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

What beautiful earrings!! And the colors of that afghan are lovely!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

the earrings are beautiful and your afghan is coming along beautifully !!! its those colors that make it work!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Your earrings are beautiful and so is the afghan!


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Ohhhh I love your earrings! We were in Ireland last July for the first time and fell totally in love with your beautiful country! We visited the marble factory, it was amazing and just sorry that the red marble is all mined out. You do simply beautiful work - congratulations!!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful your earrings and afghan....you are so talented. Haven't crocheted in years but seeing your afghan is going to spur me on. Love those colors....would you please share the brand of wool? Thank you....


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Abcdef said:


> You have such a good eye for colours, beautiful!!


I agree. These colors are all so beautiful together.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Those earrings are beautiful.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

We crafters can do just about anything. These are lovely.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

bethshangirl said:


> No , it was just in a book l was looking at, and l thought the earrings would look nice on it!


See what I mean about having an eye for colour!! That was a very artistic thing to do. I just set everything I knit on the kitchen bench ( cos the light is good ) and take a quick snap! Even the Connemara stone you used just set the Earrings off beautifully.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

The earrings are stunning. So you sell them. My daughter's birthday is coming up and she would go nuts for your earrings.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Love it! Do you sell the earrings?


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

my favorite shade of Connemara Marble is the last one pictured, although each shade is lovely. You've done beautiful work with those earrings!

As a brand new beginner in crochet, I can appreciate your granny squares, too. Love your choice of colors. It certainly doesn't LOOK mindless; quite the contrary... looks like a well-thought-out plan, which takes talent and skill.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

janneygirl said:


> my favorite shade of Connemara Marble is the last one pictured, although each shade is lovely. You've done beautiful work with those earrings!
> 
> As a brand new beginner in crochet, I can appreciate your granny squares, too. Love your choice of colors. It certainly doesn't LOOK mindless; quite the contrary... looks like a well-thought-out plan, which takes talent and skill.[/quote
> 
> No, really!....... the yarn producers put the colours in like that! Lol.... l don't think about the colours on this one!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

moherlyle said:


> Love it! Do you sell the earrings?


Yes!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful earrings and love the colors of the granny square.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

How are those marbles connected??? Please and thank you!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I just wish we would get a rainy day.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Lovely work! I'd put the earrings on and cover up with the blanket for a nap, looking very good....


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Knitnutty said:


> I just wish we would get a rainy day.


If I could only send you some of our flood waters from here in Saskatchewan. We have evacuations and flooded basements. Looking forward to some sun this week. Good luck to you and California especially during fire season.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> If I could only send you some of our flood waters from here in Saskatchewan. We have evacuations and flooded basements. Looking forward to some sun this week. Good luck to you and California especially during fire season.


I wish you would get less and we could get some. I think California could burn down this summer. We have no water and it is so sad to see Lake Shasta from the air and see how low the water is. Very scary here. Hope the rain and flooding stops for you. Hope everyone on the East Coast is safe from the hurricane.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't see the earrings on your etsy shop, where do I find them?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I'm wondering if you'd mind telling us what yarn you used on the afghan? The color combination is beautiful and so is your work! Thank you . . .


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

mysterywriter said:


> I don't see the earrings on your etsy shop, where do I find them?


I've put a link on a PM to you mysterywriter


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Patian said:


> I'm wondering if you'd mind telling us what yarn you used on the afghan? The color combination is beautiful and so is your work! Thank you . . .


The self-striping 100% wool was from lce yarns in Turkey,....but l looked on their site yesterday, & l didn't see that colourway. Maybe it's discotinued? but you can try their site. lt's called 'Magic wool''
There are lots of lovely variegated/self-striping yarns about.....''Drops'' by Garnstudio is another source of lovely yarns l use, ( example, picture below of crochet shawl l made in 'Drops delight' >


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful earrings and afghan


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks so much, Bethshangirl. Can't wait to get the earrings in the mail.


----------

